# New Smoker, First Smoke



## milkman55 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got an MES 30 for a retirement gift and I fired it up today after seasoning it yesterday.  Brined two birds and a pork butt in the frig over night and used KC Rub on both.

Smoked with hickory and the birds were at 165f in about 4 hrs.  I wrapped the pork in foil when I took the birds off and cooked it on up to 195f to shred.

Everything went great, birds where really good.













IMG_2613.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 7, 2017


----------



## boomerangg22 (Jan 7, 2017)

The birds sure look tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice job on your first smoke!

Al


----------



## milkman55 (Jan 20, 2017)

This smoking is addictive.  I posted my first smoke 13 days ago and now I just finished my 5th smoke of 10 lbs of chicken thighs on sale for $3.90 per 10 lb bag.

1 - two whole chickens and pork butt
2 - two spatchcocked birds and brisket
3 - beef snack sticks
4 - Andouille sausage 
5 - 10 lbs chicken thighs

I did just order a AMNPS 5x8 to cold smoke and smoke at lower temps.  I debated the MB Cold Smoker vs the AMNPS, but decided the overwhelming endorsement for the AMNPS won the day.  I also didn't like the second power plug and the smoke pouring out of the cold smoke attachment.

I really like using the wood chips, so may still use the chip tray.  I used Cherry today on the chicken thighs and it was great tasting.

Looking at Texas Hot Links and Salmon next.


----------



## milkman55 (Jan 22, 2017)

Smoke 6 and 7 in process. Both recipes came from this site.

Chicken Wings for the football playoff games today.  Soaking in buttermilk brine.













IMG_2667.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 22, 2017






Korean BBQ jerky marinating overnight.  Going on with my new AMNPS right after the wings.













IMG_2666.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 22, 2017






Just a couple of weeks into this journey and already accumulated a lot of "smoking stuff".













IMG_2668.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Jan 22, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

Boy your hooked now Buddy!!!

Al


----------



## sonnysmoker (Mar 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy your hooked now Buddy!!!
> 
> Al


Doesn't take long to get hooked Al!


----------

